
Jeff Bezos’ Blue Origin successfully re-launched and landed its rocket - kostas_echarta
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/01/23/jeff-bezos-blue-origin-successfully-re-launched-and-landed-its-rocket-before-spacex/
======
macmac
Very impressive, but it doesn't compare to what SpaceX is trying to do. SpaceX
is bringing a much larger first stage back from an apogee of approx 140 km
alt.

